# Poor response to menopur, now due review meeting



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Over a month ago now we had our ivf cycle cancelled and we were moved to iui. Basically after a lp with menopur and an additional week of the horrid stuff, I only had one follicle of value. 
Apparently I didn't respond well to the treatment. I managed to get some weird side effects but non of the good stuff it was supposed to do. 
A move to iui was unsuccessful. 
A quick chat to the nurse informed us that instead of moving us to a different treatment for our next cycle, they would instead just up the dose. I'm a bit confused with this development as taking menopur for an extra week made no difference. I wish I felt like the clinic was dealing with us personally. It's really frustrating. I'll have to bring it all up in the review meeting. 
Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Check our Dr Sher's blog on LH impact on the eggs.


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry you find yourself here after your failed cycle

Is your AMH within the "normal" range? What dose were you on?  Did they increase your dose when they saw you weren't responding? 

Unfortunately the first IVF attempt is a bit of trial and error. They don't know how you will respond until they try...

You definitely want to raise the possibility of different drugs and a more personalised approach - IVF is definitely not a "one size fits all" treatment. 

Good luck with your review

Angelica
xx


----------



## rory2011 (May 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your treatment. You could ask about a different protocol. There is a good document about leaning from failed cycles ( I think it's a the top of the section). May give you some ideas of questions to ask before your next treatment. Is it possible to move clinics if yo aren't happy with their plans? Clinics do vary. We were at one whereby it seemed to be one protocol for everyone. We changed clinch and the approach was very personal depending what your body was doing.


----------

